
Versioning, Licensing, and Sketch 4.0 - uptown
https://blog.sketchapp.com/versioning-licensing-and-sketch-4-0-8ad98783e9ba#.h43wjvymw
======
CarolineW
How many times will this be submitted? This is four and counting ...

This was first:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861188](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861188)

